# Custom Knife Blocks



## Mingooch

First I would like to thanks the forum for letting me post this, particularly Andrew and Dave who helped me in this process. Next I would like to say that I am not affiliated in anyway with this company. I know a while back many of us were looking for custom blocks and our resident woodsmith is not currently making them. So I searched long and hard and found a company. The Vermont Butcher Block and Board Co. You can check out their website at : http://www.vermontbutcherblock.com/

My contact is:
the Owner, David Glickman, please use [email protected] 
Call us Toll Free: 800-980-8066
mailing address is:
Vermont Butcher Block and Board Company, LLC
2260 South Road
Williston, Vermont 05495
Check us out in:
This Old House Magazine and Cooks Illustrated and DESIGN New England

Dave was very good to deal with, quick to respond and did a great job on the block. Here are some pictures my wife posted(note I am not a pro photographer and u can see it in the picts):

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...tIndex=0&fid=44a93b0be0d3cbab26cd1d30d33b21f1

Ok, what is the process?
You can look at the website to see the work he does. 
You need to either measure your knives or trace them and send the info to him directly. I used measurements with calipers I have. For him to start a block and design it, you need to give him a $50 deposit. He generally assumes 1/4 in slots unless you specify otherwise. In less than a week he got back to me with the design. He email it to me. Once I approved it, he mailed me a paper copy of it so I can see it in person for sizing etc of the block. After that, I accepted it. From there it is 3-4 weeks for the block. Now, mine went faster, but the site gives that as the lead time so that is the info I am listing here. 

Dave is offering forum members 20% off the normal rate. In your email to him, make sure you mention the forum to get your discount.

Details on my block. I chose the maple burl, probably one of the most expensive options for the wood. It is a HUGE block. I specifically asked for extra space between slots as I hate when people whack another knife's handle. My block was designed for large knives, mostly 270mm gyutos and even some 300+ sujis. The bottom is for steak knives. My block was $669 including shipping after the discount. So it is not a cheap, inexpensive block, and might not be for everyone. But then again I did choose a very large block in a pricey wood. They certainly can be less based on your choices. You can easily design one that fits more knives in less space. I have had the block for just a few days, but so far I am very happy with it. Love how it looks. He uses a maple core and wraps the core in whatever else you want.

In speaking with Dave, he will allow pretty much any customization that you want as long as he can do whatever it is you are asking. He does ship international for those that might be looking and are out of the US. All payments are to him/the company. I used paypal, he also accepts credit cards. If you want to use another form of payment, you will need to ask him about it. 

Feel free and contact him directly. You can post questions here if you like and I will answer them if I know the answer.


----------



## HHH Knives

WOW, Thats a a BEAUTIFUL knife block. Very impressive indeed!


----------



## Mingooch

That upper left spot is reserved for your knife Randy!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What an incredible looking knife block, congratulations.

Thanks for the new resource. I will have to consider ordering one of these for myself.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow very nice. When do we get to see all the knives out of it???


----------



## The Edge

Great looking block! I've been looking at those for 8 months, though I'm probably not going to get a block anytime soon.


----------



## Deckhand

Damn! Great looking block!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I have to let my collection "stabilize" before I would feel comfortable ordering a custom block, but one of these days...


----------



## mhlee

The first thing I thought was, "NICE BLOCK!"

The second thing I thought was, "DAMN. HOW DO YOU KNOW WHICH KNIFE IS WHICH???!!!" LOL.


----------



## kalaeb

Beautiful.

I think it is time for a gallery page.


----------



## apicius9

mhlee said:


> The first thing I thought was, "NICE BLOCK!"
> 
> The second thing I thought was, "DAMN. HOW DO YOU KNOW WHICH KNIFE IS WHICH???!!!" LOL.



I am helping him with that  Great block! 

Stefan


----------



## tk59

Nice block! I just might have to get one.


----------



## Mingooch

I certainly have to take the time and put up pictures of these knives here. And Stefan has certainly made many of those knives a bit nicer with his handles.


----------



## DeepCSweede

That is a beautiful block. Nice addition to the family.


----------



## rahimlee54

Is there a universal size you can pick for a suji? I have a small collection I am going to add a few more slots to but I'd like to get a block to hold what I have and have expandability.


----------



## HHH Knives

Mingooch said:


> That upper left spot is reserved for your knife Randy!!!



Im honored!


----------



## Mingooch

rahimlee54 said:


> Is there a universal size you can pick for a suji? I have a small collection I am going to add a few more slots to but I'd like to get a block to hold what I have and have expandability.



You can tell him any size you want. As u can see I have open slots, soon to be filled. You just need to guesstimate what size suji u think u will have and give that sizing. Other than my HHH suji and a deba getting rehandled, I dont know what is going into the open slots, but I still picked the sizes for them.


----------



## rahimlee54

Mingooch said:


> You can tell him any size you want. As u can see I have open slots, soon to be filled. You just need to guesstimate what size suji u think u will have and give that sizing. Other than my HHH suji and a deba getting rehandled, I dont know what is going into the open slots, but I still picked the sizes for them.



I was more concerned with the thickness, the length should be easy enough.


----------



## Mingooch

Dave generally uses 1/4in slots unless u need thicker. Only my deba required a thicker slot. So unless you get a knife that is thicker than 6+mm u dont have to worry and honestly I dont know of any suji that are that thick.


----------



## Mike Davis

Very awesome block!!!


----------



## rahimlee54

Mingooch said:


> Dave generally uses 1/4in slots unless u need thicker. Only my deba required a thicker slot. So unless you get a knife that is thicker than 6+mm u dont have to worry and honestly I dont know of any suji that are that thick.



That is what I wanted to know thanks alot. Now to pick a size and wood. 

Thanks


----------



## Taz575

Man, that is awesome, as is the collection of blades in it. That wood looks great, too!!!


----------



## Mingooch

Thank you Taz. Most are not super impressive. But then again you guys only got me started on this about 3+ years ago. Yes, I am an addict!!!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Very impressive block. Love the burl and elegance. Should a knife block overshadow your knives?


----------



## Dave Martell

Yes very impressive indeed!


----------

